# oLiViA



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Meet Olivia =)

[attachment=0:3vs20pf8]oliviafront.jpg[/attachment:3vs20pf8]

If anyone has any suggestions on a great point-and-shoot digital camera that's good for close-ups and portraits, I'd love to hear them. My camera isn't working the way I'd like it to =(


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey again Olivia! You are so cute! :lol:


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Awwww! So cute!

Hedgies are a really difficult subject to shoot with any kind of camera really, especially without a flash... Even when they're standing still, a lot of times they're still sniffing around - and the constant head movement leads to many, many blurry and fuzzy photos... and, really, the only way to avoid this is to make sure you have plenty of light (whiiiich, of course, most hedgies don't like - and they may seek out a place to hide from it even).

While I know little about point and shoot cameras, I'm going to go ahead and assume that most try to adapt to low light situations by either increasing the ISO - which, in turn, makes the image grainier (the lower the light, the grainier the image), or by slowing the shutter speed - which, of course, gives us - yep, you guessed it - blurriness.

You just have to keep in mind that while there are cameras that may perform better than others when it comes to blurriness, if the ISO is super high (due to low light), the image WILL have noise/grain... and the only way to really avoid that when shooting a living/moving subject is to increase the light on the subject.

I'm guessing that a lot of the clearer hedgie photos you've seen have either been taken with flashes or in good lighting conditions.

This article may help a little in choosing a digital P&S though... http://pcworld.about.com/magazine/2409p123id126158.htm


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

So cute!!!!! 

As for the camera I have a kodak powershot that I paid $200 for at best buy it works great but your best bet is to go to the store and try out differamt ones make sure it has anti shake and anti blur that helps when the hedgies blaze by LOL! 

Good luck with your baby!


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, a couple more links:

http://www.pcworld.com/article/123719/t ... meras.html
^ for your standard, pocket point and shoots...

http://www.pcworld.com/article/123679/t ... hoots.html
^ the more expensive, more advanced ones...

This is probably more recent than the last one I posted as well.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Awww.....she's one of the cutest Algerian Cinnicots I've seen!
Is she still a DADDY's girl, or has she warmed up to Mommy yet? :lol: 

Pix


----------



## ellencho (Jan 23, 2009)

Not that I'm the greatest hog photographer, but if you're a beginner with photography, maybe you want to look for a camera with a setting for shooting children and pets. I have a Canon Powershot with that setting and I've found that setting helpful.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Haha I actually have a BFA in photography. I can handle the thousand dollar cameras.. it's the hundred dollar ones that I can't deal with. I tried the pet setting and that came out pretty awful. Since she clearly loves having her picture taken, I'm going to shoot some with my big camera. The point-and-shoots are just super handy.. when they work properly at least :roll:


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

sebian said:


> Haha I actually have a BFA in photography. I can handle the thousand dollar cameras.. it's the hundred dollar ones that I can't deal with. I tried the pet setting and that came out pretty awful. Since she clearly loves having her picture taken, I'm going to shoot some with my big camera. The point-and-shoots are just super handy.. when they work properly at least :roll:


Can't knock the P&S too much though... the better you get with a simple, control-lacking device like a little point and shoot - and the more you have to rely on other elements (light, movement - or lack thereof, etc... basically overcoming all the shortcomings) - the better you'll be with the big guns...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable. 

I find that almost regardless of the camera, getting good pictures is hit and miss and depends entirely on the individual hedgehog and how still they will stay. :lol:


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Nancy said:


> I find that almost regardless of the camera, getting good pictures is hit and miss and depends entirely on the individual hedgehog and how still they will stay. :lol:


I totally agree :lol:


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Sometimes it can take me an hour or more to get good pics to post on my website. If the hedgies are not coorporating, I try again another time. I find it easier to isolate them in a smaller area (such as a box that has been cut with a bottom and 3 sides -- leaving the top open for light and the side open for the camera). I also have a digital camera that has several different close up modes. I prefer my expensive 35mm camera and it took me a 
L-O-N-G time to "get the nerve up" to switch to using a digital camera. After lots of research on digitals and talking to other users, I finally purchased one off eBay. Ever since I got the digital camera, my 35mm is sitting on the shelf gathering dust. :lol:


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Here's another one because I couldn't resist. This one's the bad boy camera 

[attachment=0:22ubwni9]oli7.jpg[/attachment:22ubwni9]


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

AwwWWWwwwww.....she's so cute!  

Pix


----------

